# height barrier bamburgh



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi..
just thought i would let you all know..
we stayed at bamburgh at the weekend. the hight barriers have gone up on all the carparks on the windings 
we stayed on a smaller car park further up the road on the right great spot..

regards 

Troy


----------

